# I just had a thought....



## retread (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't seen this idea posted anywhere, and I was wondering if some has already tried it.  Think standard ABT's, either whole or boat style.  OK, now (Oh the horror, the horror) cool them off to room temperature.  Bread them and deep fat fry them to make ABT POPPERS!

Has anyone tried that?


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2012)

Here you go 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=fried+abts


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2012)

There ain't much that is not better breaded and deep fried! I find leftover ABT's can be limp and the bacon chewy, breaded and fried will make them sing again...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 7, 2012)

Im doing some smoked deep fried chicken this weekend. Guess im adding smoked deep fried  ABT's with that .  Thumbs Up


----------



## retread (Sep 7, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=fried+abts


Thanks, Scar


----------

